# Foodsaver V850 just keeps sucking



## lookwow (Mar 27, 2013)

LIke the title says. It just keeps vacuuming and never seals. Im using the roles and it seals the one end but when i put the food in it just keeps sucking and never seals. It seems to be getting the air out so not sure why it wont seal.

Anyone have this happen to them??


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2013)

May have a bad vacuum switch?

Does the bag actually start to and shrink tight on to the item inside of it? If not, either you're not placing the bag's open edge into the sealer far enough or the bag is wrinkled or seals are worn out/split/torn/missing etc. If it is pulling a strong vacuum but not sealing, I'd say it has a bad vacuum switch, which would probably start the seal cycle if it senses enough of a vacuum. Just guessing.....never worked on one.


----------



## black (Mar 27, 2013)

z


----------



## lookwow (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks for the replies guys. I figured it out. It was the metal ribbon that that seals it. It got pulled down a little and must not of been making a good seal. Moved it back up a little and now its working.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice! Glad you got it working!


----------



## black (Mar 27, 2013)

z


----------

